# Need an Artist



## jengland264 (May 31, 2017)

Okay guys... so I have some t-shirts that I have made but the design on them just isn't exactly what I am wanting. The artist I have can't do what I am looking for, so I was wondering if anyone knows someone or maybe you can help me. I am going to attach my shirts, and then I will attach the shirts with the type of designs I'm looking for. Classy, preppy, southern. Here are my top brands of t-shirts that I like the most

Southern Marsh
Southern Fried Cotton
Southern tide 
Vineyard Vines

These companies all have the look in going for. All I need is an Artist. My shirts are Godly based but I find the designs on these companies amazing and I can still incorporate and scripture of some sort with them


----------



## mikeacg (Mar 4, 2016)

Where are you based? Might be able to do some long distance back and forth...


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

You need more than an artist. You also need a DTG or the budget to cover a 6-color print run ... at least judging by the shirts that you like. Don't underestimate *simple but well executed*, it sells.

Most of my own designs include some text and related graphical element. There is very definitely a practical limit to how many words you can sling on a shirt (at a suitably readable size) and still have room for supporting art. True, one can sometimes form the art form the words themselves, but it's a gimmick that has its own limitations.

People buy niche/topical shirts because of their affinity for that topic and to express to others that it matters to them. Good art certainly helps, but it is the message that matters ... more so in your case than most.


----------



## jengland264 (May 31, 2017)

NoXid said:


> You need more than an artist. You also need a DTG or the budget to cover a 6-color print run ... at least judging by the shirts that you like. Don't underestimate *simple but well executed*, it sells.
> 
> Most of my own designs include some text and related graphical element. There is very definitely a practical limit to how many words you can sling on a shirt (at a suitably readable size) and still have room for supporting art. True, one can sometimes form the art form the words themselves, but it's a gimmick that has its own limitations.
> 
> People buy niche/topical shirts because of their affinity for that topic and to express to others that it matters to them. Good art certainly helps, but it is the message that matters ... more so in your case than most.




Well, I have a company in Los Angeles who does the printing of my t-shirts. One of these days I will produce my own fabrics and have my own printing team, but for now I have to outsource. 

I understand what you are saying though but I do believe it is possible. But yes in my case, the message is what is really important compared to most others. Although, at the same time I would like to have some graphics go along with the wording. Even if I didn't have graphics, I still am limited to the amount of words I use because to many words will lose someone's interest in trying to figure out what it says. Short and to the point, but makes it very clear to them what my message is, is what I am aiming for. To open someone's eyes and to make a difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Please have a look at a few samples here:
https://sites.google.com/site/nzgart/illustration

If interested - drop a line to:
[email protected]


----------



## hotrod937 (Nov 15, 2013)

Not to bag but some of those designs are very busy looking and can loose peoples interest. Also a few of the colors clash and in one design you can see the artist used a bad "image trace" in Illustrator. 

Finding an artist to design a shirt is tough. I know a guy who charges 1200 for a shirt design. I have seen small companies pay 20 grand for logo work. You have to know what you want and then structure your plan to attain that goal with the available resources, money and time. Why can't your print shop do the design work or recommend someone who can? Also keep in mind that a shirt designer or artist must understand the very complex world or printing. What is even possible to be printed and how the design must fit into these parameters. I have had people bring me really amazing work from local artist friends of ours and it was essentially impossible to print because of the shading and detail. Sure you could do a transfer but that's not what they wanted. 

Sounds like you want to create your own line. Start simple. Work your way up from there. Either learn how to make your own designs or dig deep and find someone who is willing to do the hard and technical work required but that is not going to be cheap.


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

No, actually I am full on freelance art. No need to start my own line! Tees are poor man's canvas - just work I do when the fit is good. Editorial art/illustration, etc. = most of my endeavors. 
Good luck - you need someone who you can bang out this simple stuff!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

nzg said:


> Tees are poor man's canvas


Are you talking from the artists perspective or the customers?


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Artists' perspective, of course! Its a medium where there is always work. Everyone wears tees!


----------

